# Frenchee  aka Dog Mane



## happylocks (Apr 23, 2003)

Has anyone heard of this? Frenchee super gro- Scalp and temple onitment/Hair Conditioner and Hair Dress- It has a very funny, I say bad smell that is strong, it is suppose to grow your hair, has anyone heard of it or use it? I am scaried/ it is water repellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 23, 2003)

Speak of the devil!  I saw this for the fist time yesterday when I went to the bss.  I've never used it.  It's black and it smells * exactly *like Glover's and the directions say to leave it in for three days before shampooing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of the jars had ingredients listed and some didn't...  It smells like Glover's, but I didn't see pine tar or sulfer on the list.  I'm also interested in finding out if anyone here has used it.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 23, 2003)

The bottle that I have does not have any ingredients on it, My Friends mom left it here,some time ago and it has just been sitting here, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that ppl in my town use it (country ppl) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, She said it made her and her daugthers her grow, it is suppose to have sulfur in it, but I have no ingredients so I dont know, I will check the web and get back to you on that, but I am not using it just yet, it is something you have to use, when you know you will not be around ppl anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Bye


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 23, 2003)

The next time I go to the store (I'm sure it will be soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'll jot down the ingredients for you.  The clerks are used to seeing me do this and get a big kick out of it.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for looking out sista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I could not find anything yet on the net, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I will keep looking


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Apr 24, 2003)

That sounds like the "Dog Mane" we made back in the day which was a mixture of Glover's and Vaseline.  I remember when I was in the 6th grade a classmate, who had 3 inches of hair, came back for summer break with hair pass her shoulders.  I wish I could try this, but the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 24, 2003)

I had to make an emergency bss run--I dropped my activator/gel mixture on the floor and it exploded all over my bathroom!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the info:

*Frenchee Super Gro Scalp and Temple Ointment Hair Conditioner and Hair Dress *
_White petrolatum, lanolin, microcristalline wax, fragrance, vitamin e acetate, hydrolyzed collagen, methyl paraben, vitamin A &amp; D, yellow dye #11, FD&amp;C green #6_

It smells identical to Glover's.  I don't think they listed all the ingredients...


----------



## happylocks (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for looking out. DO you think it works? I will use it if it does, but only on the weekends, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have classes and cant go there smelling like that or they will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahah


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Apr 24, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*happylocks said:*
Thanks for looking out. DO you think it works? I will use it if it does, but only on the weekends, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have classes and cant go there smelling like that or they will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]


Happylocks,

I can't tell if it works, only what I was told by my classmate what her mother did to grow out her hair.  I'll tell you the truth, When I was in college, I tried it for one week, but did not stick with it.  If you try it I would suggest doing it on summer break then you can apply it every day.  And you should up # of times you wash your hair since the ingredients in the mixture could clogg your pores.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 24, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 DO you think it works? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

A lot of people say Glover's increased their growth rate.  I couldn't stick with it long enough to see a difference...  And this stuff seems very similar to Glover's.  Only in a grease instead of a liquid.  

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I have classes and cant go there smelling like that  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Please don't.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I opened the jar in the store, someone a couple of feet away said, "What's that smell?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't imagine anyone lasting three days with this stuff in her  hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even if she stays in the house alone!


----------



## happylocks (Apr 24, 2003)

Well I will try it really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I did a little figuring and if I start useing Friday afternoon apply it till sunday night and wash that should all most be like 3 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then I can wash that nigth, apply my t-tree cream and all should go well, 3 day out of a week should not be too bad, I get some good length 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - hopefully


----------



## happylocks (Apr 26, 2003)

I did it, I add the Dog Mane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to my hair, it toke some time, I must say that I was scaried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, It was like tar, but once I put it on I was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, This is the first time I have used it so I will see how it goes, After I am done, I am going to have to wash my scraf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- tell me if any of you will try it


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 26, 2003)

Let us know how it works for you.  I tried Glover's for a few weeks and the smell nearly drove me insane.  And I only left it on for a couple of hours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know I wouldn't be able to stand smelling the Frenchee for three days.

FYI--If you find that the scent lingers after you shampoo, try applying some Kemi Oyl Shea Butter Pomade and/or some Pantene Detangling Spray.  That's what I used to get rid of the Glover's smell.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2003)

I've never tried Dog Mane or Glover's but a few years ago before I stopped using products with petroleum &amp; mineral oil I oiled my scalp with Sulfer 8 and got a lot of growth.  Maybe these products will do the same since they contain sulfer too?  I'm starting to think there may be something to these old-timey remedies.  I mean, I was slathering this thick petroleum filled, stinky grease on my scalp 3x a week and washing every two weeks and my hair grew faster than ever.  Go figure.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 27, 2003)

I did have to go out today, with ppl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but no one noticed it, The smell came later at night on the way home, but what I did, I put so Hesh castor oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and some T-tree on my hair before I left the house, cause my hair was smelling bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, So I think that help, I had no problems so umm


----------



## happylocks (Apr 28, 2003)

I made it through the week with the Dog Mane, really I would say it was only 2 day, starting friday night-sunday morning, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was not that hard, I will do the same next week hopefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will have to get some stronger shampoo


----------



## happylocks (May 1, 2003)

Friday is almost here, if I DID NOT KEEP UP WITH THIS POST, then I would have not really remember, that I was going to do it every week, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, But I will this week hopefully, I am looking forward to it, Do you know of anything eles ppl mix with it to give growth do tell


----------



## happylocks (Jun 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
That sounds like the "Dog Mane" we made back in the day which was a mixture of Glover's and Vaseline.  I remember when I was in the 6th grade a classmate, who had 3 inches of hair, came back for summer break with hair pass her shoulders.  I wish I could try this, but the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The summer is here and I am ready to use my Frenchees, anyone care to join me. Is there anything eles I can add to it to give it a boast. I will really enjoy that, If that girl had 3 inches and came back with hair passed her shoulders, I would say more then 6 inches, corrected me if I am wrong,
I measure with tape (HL 2 End) starting with 3 inches, took it to my shoulders and that was 20 inches,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that is 17 inches, and I am 5'6. it would be alot less if I was shorter I think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.What age was she? Does anyone know how often I should use it, and how it works?


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Jun 3, 2003)

The girl was 11 or 12 y/o.  And she said it was applied everyday.  Good luck!


----------



## joyous (Jun 3, 2003)

I was at the beauty supply today and they now have the Glover's in a floral scent.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh floral did you smell it? and what was the price? Thanks


----------



## happylocks (Jun 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
The girl was 11 or 12 y/o.  And she said it was applied everyday.  Good luck!  

[/ QUOTE ]
Do any of you think, My  calculation are corrected,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that is a lot of inches if so, plus it depends on her height right?


----------



## Chipmunk (Jun 3, 2003)

I have the floral scent it doesn't stink at all, but it doesn't have pine tar in that one.


----------



## joyous (Jun 3, 2003)

Chipmunk have you used the floral scented Glover's yet? If so, have you gotten good results? Thanks.


----------



## Chipmunk (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes I have used the floral scent, only 2x though. And not regularly, so I can't say that I saw results. It didn't have the same tingly affect on my scalp as the regular one does.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Jun 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
The girl was 11 or 12 y/o.  And she said it was applied everyday.  Good luck!  

[/ QUOTE ]
Do any of you think, My  calculation are corrected,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that is a lot of inches if so, plus it depends on her height right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You are right, height does play a part.  I'm 5'2 and 22" is bra strap for me.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 3, 2003)

"If that girl had 3 inches and came back with hair passed her shoulders, I would say more then 6 inches, corrected me if I am wrong,
I measure with tape (HL 2 End) starting with 3 inches, took it to my shoulders and that was 20 inches, , that is 17 inches, and I am 5'6. it would be alot less if I was shorter I think Is that possible" 
"Do any of you think, My calculation are corrected, , that is a lot of inches if so"

I wanted to know about that, What I had said early, Was her growth about 6 inches, for me if I had 3 inches and grow shoulder length in 1 summer that would be 17 inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I wanted to check my calculation for that girl, It is just a guesstament


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## happylocks (Jun 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
bump


[/ QUOTE ]
what does that mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell:


----------



## pebbles (Jun 4, 2003)

"bump" is used to move a thread back to the top so others can see it.


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 4, 2003)

I wanna try it too!Does anyone know where I can buy it?


----------



## happylocks (Jun 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
"bump" is used to move a thread back to the top so others can see it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, PLZ JOIN, I want ppl to try this too,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Plust i DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE smelling hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, with the foral it will not be a problem


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 5, 2003)

okay i'll join wit chew,i don't mind smellin' bad ,lol
but i have a question,or two:

1.What am i buying

2.Do you know where i can get it?


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 6, 2003)

okay,whenever i try to look for glovers all i find is this:

http://store.yahoo.com/ebonyline51/10004.html

and i can't find frenchee at all......


----------



## Chipmunk (Jun 6, 2003)

Here is the  Glover's 

Not sure how to get the Frenchee's...I've never seen it before.


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks chipmunk!!


----------



## happylocks (Jun 6, 2003)

I have never seen that,  I dont know where to find frenchee online too


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't know where to find Frenchee online, either.  I saw this product for the first time this year in a local Korean bss.  It is made by Scientific Research Products, Inc.  The same company that makes Hindu Sheen 5 Minute Curl Set.


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 6, 2003)

ok,I searched for Hindu Sheen 5 Minute Curl Set and i found this site http://www.wdentertainment.net/wabul/ .It has frenchee on the site but it's a hairspray....


----------



## carrie (Jun 7, 2003)

Just curious, can you add some rosemary or another essential oil to cover the smell?  I remember some of the other ladies here doing that who didn't like the smell of the Wild Growth Oil.


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 8, 2003)

I was wondering about mixing the Glover's and Vaseline.I mean do I just pour them all together or are there other steps involved......


----------



## Chipmunk (Jun 8, 2003)

When I mix glovers and sulfer 8. I just pour the Glover's in a plastic container, put a big glob of sulfer 8 and then stir until creamy.

I went to the bss yesterday and guess what I saw? Some of the Frenchee's, I had to get it. It's even stronger smelling than Glover's. 

Why do people call it Dog Mane?


----------



## CandyAppleBlack (Jun 8, 2003)

good question


----------



## mstankers (Jun 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
When I mix glovers and sulfer 8. I just pour the Glover's in a plastic container, put a big glob of sulfer 8 and then stir until creamy.

I went to the bss yesterday and guess what I saw? Some of the Frenchee's, I had to get it. It's even stronger smelling than Glover's. 

Why do people call it Dog Mane? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you tried it yet? I use Glovers for my horribly itchy scalp and it smells but I like the smell of sulphur. Maybe I should try dog mane


----------



## carrie (Jun 8, 2003)

Have any of you guys (not the little girl in the story) seen growth improvement with either of these products?  I tried Sulphur 8 years ago for dandruff.  I stopped after a short usage. I could not deal with the people around me constantly asking "what that smell was?"


----------



## happylocks (Jun 18, 2003)

I got my frenchees , I am using it daily now, I am not in texas so I am away from home, and I will not be able to visit you all for 1/2 a month, but I think dog mane is the glover mix not sure why they call it that, I am guessing the smell. SEE you all later and I am waiting for throughts growth storys as well


----------



## happylocks (Jul 5, 2003)

I do think the frenchee has made my hair softer, it is hard to wash out,even after I washed, my hair is still greasy, but I dont know if that is because I am not using shampoo any more, I have only used it 3 weeks straigth so I have not seen any real growth yet, but I mixed it with olive oil and I need to get the glovers too, does heat make a difference? any luck any one using the glovers or frenchees?


----------



## kookysnkream (Jul 5, 2003)

i dont get it, is glovers just for dandruff?


----------



## happylocks (Jul 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
i dont get it, is glovers just for dandruff?  

[/ QUOTE ]
that is what it is used for, but ppl have notice that it helps with growth too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## kookysnkream (Jul 11, 2003)

oh okay thank u. i'm gonna have to go and look for this.


----------



## happylocks (Jul 11, 2003)

No problem, I want to get some too, and add it to my frenchees- good luck


----------



## happylocks (Jul 17, 2003)

I got my dog mane and added it too my frenchee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I am not sure what it is, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will ask and post later


----------



## happylocks (Jul 19, 2003)

Dog Mane is Glover not Frenchees My Mistake


----------



## happylocks (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Frenchee  aka Dog Mane:Update on Frenchee*

Glover , for those who that r giving it a try and testing it, tell how things are going update, how offtend do u use it, and what has it done for you and your hair, and ppl around you haha?  plz thanks


----------



## happylocks (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Frenchee  aka Dog Mane:Update on Frenchee*


----------



## Dejuan42 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Frenchee  aka Dog Mane:Update on Frenchee*

Personally i dont think anything applied to the scalp helps hair grow. I do believe some products help reduce breakage to allow hair to grow longer. I've tried dog mane it help with my dandruff problem but that's about it plus it stinks lol.


----------



## happylocks (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Frenchee  aka Dog Mane:Update on Frenchee*

[ QUOTE ]
Personally i dont think anything applied to the scalp helps hair grow. I do believe some products help reduce breakage to allow hair to grow longer. I've tried dog mane it help with my dandruff problem but that's about it plus it stinks lol.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I know how you feel, It does stink too, I think it can help it does have sulfur, which helps with to  stimulate, I hope ppl share more storys about thier exp plz do


----------



## joyous (Jul 29, 2003)

bumping for karezone


----------



## Nessa (Jul 30, 2003)

whooo, I am gonna be ending up not buying this product if it smells so much.


----------



## happylocks (Jul 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
whooo, I am gonna be ending up not buying this product if it smells so much.  

[/ QUOTE ]


























Nessa youve been warned, no lie I have it and it does smell, Glover smells, it is just one smelly family, Anyone care to join?


----------



## happylocks (Nov 13, 2003)

it has been several months, I have not been using it, on and off, cause I have to go out alot, but I really like it still I am starting to use it more, how is it going for everyone eles, thanks


----------



## licutiexx (Nov 13, 2003)

have you gotten any results in hair growth?


----------



## licutiexx (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh and I saw a product online called BB Pine Tar Super Gro the description under the products says 
This BB product is designed for conditioning the scalp and hair. BB Pine Tar gives fast temporary relief from itchy scalp, falling and thinning hair, and removes loose dandruff. Directions: Apply directly to scalp and work into scalp, massaging more on thinning areas and temples. For superb results use this product three times weekly. Do not wash hair for three days after application.

It sounds similar to the product you were talking about.


----------



## happylocks (Nov 15, 2003)

it sound pretty much the same, I have not been using to that well, but I think in small amounts it will not smell, but I do plan to keep using it on and off


----------



## happylocks (Apr 5, 2004)

bumping for updates, need to stay  motivated


----------



## phynestone (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been using it for a while, but I don't measure my growth. It smells soooooooo bad!!! Everytime I apply it, the smell lingers and I wonder if anyone else can smell it, even though I only apply it to my scalp.


----------



## happylocks (Apr 5, 2004)

lol same here


----------



## pressncurl (Apr 20, 2004)

Found it online!  Try here: http://www.hairplus.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc? .  Search for "frenchee."


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 7, 2005)

any more updates???


----------



## phynestone (Jun 7, 2005)

Going okay, just trying to stay on the bandwagon. Hopefully I'll have a ton of growth by the end of the summer from this sewn-in weave. Currently I'm mixing Dog Mane and Glover's Medicated treatment on my scalp partings.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 15, 2005)

bumping for update! Bonjour


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2005)

There is a thread called the stinky challenge on the board. You can learn more there. As for me, I never follow directions on the jar. I was using frenchee's, Sulfur 8, glover's, along w/ mtg daily.  My hair never grew so much and so fast! Now that I am natural, I'm going to start it again. I only use the frenchee's,s8, and glover's as a pree poo. I wash it out after leaving it on my hair for an hour or more.The mtg is the only thing I leave in. I hope you all have hair growing success!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 17, 2005)

does anyone wanna buy my Frenchee super gro from me???


----------



## lovechic (Sep 23, 2005)

* Is this stuff like hair grease?*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2005)

bumping for updates anyone still using? (Updates Please)  Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 21, 2005)

bump it up, bump it!!!


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

Is anyone still using dog mane? If so, is there a way to get rid of the odor? Sigh. I wish I could just get some more Megatek. Oh well.  

Has anyone seen spectacular growth from it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 5, 2009)

A lady I worked with swears by this!!! She says whenever she cuts her hair - which is often - she uses this to grow it back.. I can attest to her fast growing, thick mane.  She brought it to work for me to see - the smell intoxicated me.  Seriously, my head was spinning.  But she honestly swore that this was her secret weapon.   

I have never seen anyone chop their hair off as often as she did and grow it back.  Effortlessly.


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Bronze! 
Is there a way to get rid of the smell?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 5, 2009)

Frenchee and Glover's Mange are two diff products. Frenchee is pine tar based (smells like Grandpa's soap) and Glover's is sulfur based (smells like Sulfur 8 only more intense).

I use both, but Frenchee far more frequently. The smell on Frenchee (which I like) dies down rather fast, but w/ Glover's you can use it as a scalp treatment prepoo then wash it out. The smell goes. In terms of wearing it in yur head as a hair dress, don't know what to tell ya! The smell is it's charm.  LOL


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 5, 2009)

lovechic said:


> * Is this stuff like hair grease?*


 
Frenchee is an old fashioned grease product (they also make a shampoo which is lovely as well as cheap) that is pine tar based.

Glovers makes both grease/pomades and a tonic. If youlook them up, they have a whole line of products. When people are referring to "Glover's mange" or "dog mange" they're actually referring to a tonic that you treat you scalp w/. Many natural products have traditionally been used on both humans and animals, esp for skin issues...this is no different. The stuff is now called "Glover's Dandruff Control Medicine" and it's sold in a little bottle in a box. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 5, 2009)

*Have it and use it.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 5, 2009)

Right.  Frenchee's is a black tar grease, really sticky and gooey-like.  

I bought Glover's liquid in a bottle ~ the perfumed scented one and it wasn't so bad.  i used it in an mn mix I made. I still have some, mof.  That glovers/mn mix really was producing some hair, but it also brought about some shedding, which i wasn't fond of.  

I know, I know, it's a sign of growth, but still, i just hate to see ANY hair coming out of my scalp.!.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 5, 2009)

Get rid of Frenchie's scent?
Ummm - no.
You just haveta bare with it, when a good wind comes along you'll smell all pine tar fresh, is all .

I tried it and my sister almost started to cuss, she hated the scent so badly. . erplexed.  Ah well, pain for pleasure.


authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thanks Bronze!
> Is there a way to get rid of the smell?


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Right. Frenchee's is a black tar grease, really sticky and gooey-like.
> 
> I bought Glover's liquid in a bottle ~ the perfumed scented one and it wasn't so bad. i used it in an mn mix I made. I still have some, mof. That glovers/mn mix really was producing some hair, but it also brought about some shedding, which i wasn't fond of.
> 
> I know, I know, it's a sign of growth, but still, i just hate to see ANY hair coming out of my scalp.!.


 
So, it's better to use Glover's instead of Frenchee's right?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I don't know if it's better to use Glover's over Frenchie's, My Glovers/mn mix worked very well (if you don't mind shedding - though you might not shed like I did), however, my colleague's Frenchie's Grease worked very well for her.  

I never used Glover's straight, so I'm unsure how you would use it.  
I always added it to something, mn, hydrocortisone, sulfur 8, mtg, etc., etc.  As you can tell, that's when I first found LHCF, lol!  I was a mixing queen!


----------

